

Goodbye, MMX Usage inside Qt possibly removed soon - guruz
http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/development/2011-December/001084.html

======
DiabloD3
Uh, none of that makes any sense.

You don't have to stop using MMX to use AVX, although you might benefit from
using equivalent SSE2 instructions when available (might as well, who doesn't
have an SSE2 processor now, you have to go pre-P4 for that), and that gets a
tiny little mention near the end.

~~~
pavlov
I think he's saying that the MMX versions of these functions actually perform
worse than what the compiler could produce from the plain C code, because the
compiler would be able to use SSE2 for all floating-point math. Hence, these
elaborately hand-optimized code paths are actually "pessimizations".

~~~
exDM69
... for new hardware.

If you still target Pentium 2 boxes, this is bad news for you :)

------
moreorless
For some strange reason, when I see MMX, I am reminded of Sega's old "with
blast processing" commercials.

